# How often do you make out?



## mlim (Oct 5, 2014)

How often do you make out with your partner and how long have you two been together? It seems like my relationship and past relationships always start to dwindle down over a couple years. Starts off with a man being eager to please and always making out beforehand and now it's usually bj and straight to sex. 

I don't mind not kissing but it would be nice for it to happen more often in my relationship, last time we made out was June and if was because I asked him too. It's weird that I have to ask... And kills the mood. Now he always says it's cuz of his breath, which we do eat strong pungent foods, but we used to always use a breath mint and was fine.

is this weird that we hardly make out or is that normal in long term relationships? Kissing during sex is a turn on. My ex and I hardly made out but we did way more often than this relationship and we were together 6 years. is something wrong with me to my bf?

This isn't a major issue in my relationship. I was just wondering if this is usual.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

This seems to pop up as a complain enough that it could be thought of as normal, but that does not make it good or healthy.

My wife and I have been together for two and a half years, and if anything, we make out more, touch more, kiss more, and I mean REAL kisses more than when we first got together.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Every now and then I think about having a real good, prolonged make out session with my wife. We do it somewhat less than when we were dating. but we still do it.

Seems like she can't take too much before she wants sex soon after that.

To answer your question, about 3-4 times a week what I would consider a 'make out session'.

If you are just talking about tongue-ing though, ALL the time when we are together. She wants it ALL THE TIME!

1.5 years married.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Make out every time were intimate, 4-5x week unless its just gonna be a quickie for her. Usually last an hour to an hour and half start to end, unless we go for round two after a rest. Been together 18 yrs. She is 46 5'4" Texan and I'm 42 6'5" Okie. But we fit together perfectly and she has My rib....she is THE ONE God made just for me...we are the couple every one said makes them sick with our PDA's...if were out of the CST...we are holding hands.


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

Former spouse of 24 years never. Current partner of four years, every 
chance we get.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening mlim
When our sex life is good, we also make out quite a lot. One of our games is to make out during commercial breaks on TV - and try to find programs with lots of commercials 

When our sex life is minimal though, making out doesn't work - its just frustrating.


----------



## mlim (Oct 5, 2014)

Are we weird then? This worries me now that I've read answers lol


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

mlim said:


> Are we weird then? This worries me now that I've read answers lol


I suppose it would be good to differentiate a bit here. Are we talking about stand alone make out sessions, or more along the lines of foreplay?

My wife and I do make out a lot, but never as a stand alone thing. Granted there are times where we will kiss a lot during the day, nibble on the neck, grope each other, but sooner or later, all roads for us lead to sex.


----------



## mlim (Oct 5, 2014)

Both are same to me, French kissing for a period of time before sex or during.. 

My bf and I do everything else but rarely kiss. We used to do it all the time. Now it's mainly just straight to sex after 2-3 years.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

mlim said:


> Both are same to me, French kissing for a period of time before sex or during..
> 
> My bf and I do everything else but rarely kiss. We used to do it all the time. Now it's mainly just straight to sex after 2-3 years.


Well, my wife and I kiss a lot. In fact, she just stopped by my office for a kiss. We kiss a lot during foreplay, and through the whole time from the beginning through the afterglow. There is very rarely straight to sex, but even during our rare quickies, there is still plenty of kissing and touching.

Every couple is different, and that's fine. What works for one may not be right for another. What is important here is that it seems as if you feel you are missing something that you want. It would probably be a good idea to talk with your boyfriend about this, and what you are missing. You two may just have differing styles.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Married 15 years. Makeout NEVER!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

mlim said:


> Are we weird then? This worries me now that I've read answers lol


I think you should be more assertive then about making out as foreplay.

kissing (really deep kissing) 'they' say is even more intimate than sex; I guess because your faces are touching and your tongues are enmeshed. There's just nothing like it in this whole world and it should be a must in the whole act of making love (IMHO).


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

OP, why don't you guys just keep some breath mints in strategic places? You can put the mint in his mouth with your tongue to get the kissing started yourself.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi milm,

My wife and I have been together 18 years and married 15, except when we are apart we make out every day.

I hope you and your boyfriend start to make out more often than you do.

Cheers.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Wifey and I have been married for 12 years and still cuddle together on coach with a movie & popcorn. Close enough to making out, I suppose.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Joylush said:


> Former spouse of 24 years never. Current partner of four years, every
> chance we get.


Pretty much this but only been together 3 years.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Mlim the honest answer is not enough. My wife honestly prefers Massage as foreplay though she reacts well to kissing. Self consciousness is a lousy reason to abstain from something you enjoy together. Ive never understood couples who have to shower and brush teeth before sex. I'd rather proceed while in the moos then shower and if necessary make up the bed.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Never, never had in the 18 years we have been together.

I love kissing but husband not interested.

When I started reading this thread it made me think of my parents. My father has pass away now but he use to kiss my mum every single time he left and re entered a room. Growing up I didn't really appreciate the love they had for one another but now I certainly do.

.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

mlim said:


> Are we weird then? This worries me now that I've read answers lol



You're not weird...at all. Please, please do not take TAM answers as a general average or norm whatsoever. This place, like most boards, has a heavy selection bias. Ask the question "how often do you make out", and you're going to attract a biased crowd of people who make out a lot and are proud to exclaim it. What you're not likely to get are too many people admitting that they seldom or never do.

Make out sessions and passionate kisses do, statically, tend to dwindle as long term relationships go on. A ton of people simply just don't do it much anymore. It doesn't mean you're wrong to want it more, it just means you are far from being alone.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

For me breath can be an issue. I love making out but have a very acute sense of smell. If my partner has bad breath I will avoid kissing her. Just a mint doesn't do the trick. Mouth wash and teeth brushing is a better bet.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Married 21, together 24. Typically twice daily, about half the time as time as foreplay.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

jaquen said:


> You're not weird...at all. Please, please do not take TAM answers as a general average or norm whatsoever. This place, like most boards, has a heavy selection bias. Ask the question "how often do you make out", and you're going to attract a biased crowd of people who make out a lot and are proud to exclaim it. What you're not likely to get are too many people admitting that they seldom or never do.
> 
> Make out sessions and passionate kisses do, statically, tend to dwindle as long term relationships go on. A ton of people simply just don't do it much anymore. It doesn't mean you're wrong to want it more, it just means you are far from being alone.


of course you are right about the bias part, but the problem is she WANTS to make out more (see her first post). She isn't weird, but I think she's trying to get a feel for what other people do. I'm guessing she's seeking confirmation that yeh, lots of other people like to make out so 'why shouldn't we?'


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Almost 20 years and we do it at least 5-10 times a week I would say.

Kiss 5+ times a day


----------

